# dry cm in tww- does this mean I am out?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am putting this here in case anyone has opinions. I spend WAY too much time in the ttc section so I thought I'd try here. I am 8DPo and not feeling too hopeful and have one question. I have read about tons of people having unusually abundant creamy-lotiony cm in the 2ww in which they got bfp's. I am having dry cm (like usual) this tww- except one quick tiny patch of creamy yesterday that went away. Does anyone remember having dry cm in their 2ww and getting a bfp, or does that mean I am out? Thanks


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

You can't determine anything by post ovulation cm, in terms of pregnancy.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
You can't determine anything by post ovulation cm, in terms of pregnancy.

That, and at 8dpo implantation may just be taking place now or in a couple of days even, so symptoms wouldn't be happening yet.

And as a side note, I had tons of creamy CM last month and wasn't pregnant.

Don't count yourself out yet! Good luck!!


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

I wanted to say that not once in my entire ttc process did I have any kind of creamy/thick/white cm. Mine was almost non-existent. I just knew when I ovulated by dates, my cm didn't change at all before, during, or after the tww, and I got a bp!


----------



## AngelLoverMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Everyone is different when it comes to having pregnancy symptoms. You still have a chance so dont give up hope.


----------

